# durn those lighted knocks!!!!!!!!!



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

*lighted nock*

well, unfortunately I cant help you out but I am interested in these as well so I will stay tuned. Bump for you to keep it fresh.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

I was not impressed with the tracers,my easton rep could not even make them work rite when he wanted me to order them


----------



## purplespade (Aug 27, 2004)

*easton nocks*

I have one so far and it works great. After following the instructions to turn it on it works great. Mine turns on without the magnet for some reason, but you do need it to turn the light off. I do remember that the instructions to activate the nock were a little weird, but no problems after that. Good luck.


----------



## purplespade (Aug 27, 2004)

*Activations instructions for the Tracer nock*

FYI for everyone that couldn't figure these nocks out.

Here are the instructions:
To activate nock:
place nock w/in 1/2" of magnet
nock will flash once
hold there for five more seconds
then the nock will flash twice
take nock away from magnet and if you did it correctly the nock will flash rapidly five times.

To deactivate:
hold magnet to nock for 5 seconds, then nock will blink 4 times and then remove magnet. 

You don't have to deactivate the nock once it is activated. It doesn't affect the battery life. I know these instructions are kind of weird, but I think it is to keep the nocks from getting turned on during shipping and draining the battery before you even get a hold of it. 

Hope this helps


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

On my Airborne the magnet was a little too far from the riser for the magnet to work because I have mine set up to shoot FOB's. I went to Walmart and in the craft dept. they have a little package of silver colored button magnets about the same size as the magnets that came with my Tracers. Those little magnets will lift a boat motor! I put one of them next to the Tracer magnet and the nock lights up every time.


----------



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

*Forgive Me For Doubting The Tracers!*

Howdy yuall, well after i got the instructions, the tracers work flawlessly, definately worth $10.99 a peice. Can't wait to fling them at a whitetail in about 6 months!!!!!!!


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*I have six of them...*

...and they're awesome. I haven't had any trouble whatsoever with them, and I'm excited about the fact that I can activate them and deactivate them as well, for storage/travel/etc. I had the originals (as well as approximately 20 Lumenoks and a few of the Archer's Flames), and these are much better. 

:darkbeer:


----------



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

*well durn the nocks again*

two of them have gone plumb apey!! one won't light at all, and the other will not stop blinking!!!!!!! man i wish i could just get some lighted nocks that worked right!!!!!!!!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't use 'em here. I'm waiting for the Guidance System - Smart Arrow.


----------



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

*smart arrow ha*

that's a good one, by the way the easton rep that sold me the tracers replaced them at no charge!!!!!!! Good job Mark's outdoors!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Have you look into a Firenock yet!*



browningBAMA said:


> two of them have gone plumb apey!! one won't light at all, and the other will not stop blinking!!!!!!! man i wish i could just get some lighted nocks that worked right!!!!!!!!


If you do not mind paying a little more, have you look into a Firenock yet! That 99.9999% reliability that we built into the nock is hard to beat. If price is that big an issue, our budget minded Lightning Nock should fit you well for $12.95 each.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

Firenock said:


> If you do not mind paying a little more, have you look into a Firenock yet! That 99.9999% reliability that we built into the nock is hard to beat. If price is that big an issue, our budget minded Lightning Nock should fit you well for $12.95 each.



these are the ones im going to try i think.

i like that there is no movement of the nock at the time of release,
and no magnets needed.....always a plus!!!


----------



## jgartner (Aug 18, 2008)

*Smart Tracer lighted knock batteries*

Does anyone know if they sell replacement batteries for these Smart Tracer lighted knocks? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Batteries!*



jgartner said:


> Does anyone know if they sell replacement batteries for these Smart Tracer lighted knocks? Thanks for the help.


The only one that have batteries for sale that is in the 425 size at a good price is shop.firenock.com Those are custom blend batteries and that will make your smart tracer brighter. The new tracer by easton;s battery are not meant to be changeable.


----------



## AiR_GuNNeR (Dec 20, 2006)

Firenock said:


> If you do not mind paying a little more, have you look into a Firenock yet! That 99.9999% reliability that we built into the nock is hard to beat. If price is that big an issue, our budget minded Lightning Nock should fit you well for $12.95 each.


What is the difference between the Firenocks and the LightningNock? The descriptions of both only indicate no gold plating on the connectors, but perhaps I missed something. Are they both as bright, etc?


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

*Firenock™ and Lightning Nock™*



AiR_GuNNeR said:


> What is the difference between the Firenocks and the LightningNock? The descriptions of both only indicate no gold plating on the connectors, but perhaps I missed something. Are they both as bright, etc?


Exact quote from our FAQ

http://www.firenock.com/faqs.htm#19_1
What are the differences between Firenock and Lightning Nock? 
Difference:FIRENOCK/LIGHTNING NOCK
"G" Switch Made In:USA/China
Battery Life:~24 hours/~16 hours
Logic Chip Set:Motorola/Toshiba
Clamshell Size (single pack):5" X 7"/2.66" X 3.75"
Color:Red/Orange
Complete Nock Weight:~27.4 grains/~27.8 grains
Connector (-):Gold/Tin
Connector (+):Titanium alloy/Stainless Steel
Drop Tolerance:~18 ft´ / 6 M/~6´ / 2 M
LED Brightness:8,000 LUX/5,000 LUX
LED Focus Angle:15 º/35 º
Packaging:1 and 3 pack/1 only
Practice Nock Included:2/none
Practice Nock Color:Green/N/A
Price (Single Pack):$19.95/$12.95
Style Available:"S","C";"A";"E" and soon "H" and "F"/"S" only
Shock and Knock Proof via:MIL Spec O-ring/Rubber Band
Suitable for Bow fishing:YES/NO
Refresh / Upgrade Fee (1):$10.00/$12.00
Refresh / Upgrade Fee (3):$25.00/$33.00
Warranty:30 Days/DOA


----------

